# Dog friendly accom



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Good afternoon all

I wonder if any of you know of a dog friendly hotel or accommodation for I think just 1 night 3rd October in Coventry. I am thinking of going to our Breed Champ show but would prefer to stay in the area and travel back home next day.

Many thanks
Puppy Love


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Puppy Love said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> I wonder if any of you know of a dog friendly hotel or accommodation for I think just 1 night 3rd October in Coventry. I am thinking of going to our Breed Champ show but would prefer to stay in the area and travel back home next day.
> 
> ...


Hi There, have you looked at this website? Enjoy life with your dog it has listings of all dog friendly accom around the country.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dog Friendly Britain: Dog Friendly Dog Friendly Accommodation

good luck x


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

We often stay at Travelodges with our 2 dogs, they do charge something like £10per dog per stay, which can make it pricey for a 1 night stop over. We've also stopped at a Best Western but they tend to be more expensive as you can get Travelodge rooms fairly cheap if you book well in advance.

Its worth checking when you book about the dogs as the BW pet friendly for that hotel apparently applied to small dogs  and so reception staff were a bit funny when we turned up with 2 greyhounds, but let us stay anyway.

Late Rooms-Cheap Hotels, Discount Hotels & Last Minute Hotels Deals. Make Hotel Reservations & Book Hotels with Hotel Offers. when you do a search you can select pet friendly under facilities to refine the general search.


----------

